

Ron Conway in a heated debate with Chamath Palihapitiya - rohi81
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/heated-debate-over-san-francisco-infrastructure-kOdutJNzQkirLwDobQLY0Q.html

======
arkj
CP has a point.

